# Cool Website



## Guest (Feb 25, 2006)

Found this one by accident, some pretty cool old pictures;

http://www.mmvia.homestead.com/index.html


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

That is funny LOL


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

gturbo21 said:


> That is funny LOL


What's funny about it?


----------



## s1w (Sep 12, 2005)

"We were the best"... best at what? thats all I want to know


----------



## s1w (Sep 12, 2005)

And no, that site isn't funny, its hilarious.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

s1w said:


> "We were the best"... best at what? thats all I want to know


Accident reconstruction & fatal investigations. They had to be notified of every fatal MV accident in the state, and they were good at what they did.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

yea, i don't see what's funny either. Just some MSP proud of what they did/are still doing. why don't you guys drop 'em a line and tell 'em how silly you think they are........ yea, i didn't think so.


----------



## speccop (Nov 21, 2005)

_For your protection access to www.mmvia.homestead.com has been blocked as it has been associated with Spyware_

SCREW YOU FIREWALL!!!! :BM:


----------



## USMCTrooper (Oct 23, 2003)

For the record, the RMV did not investigate every fatal crash. They did have to be made aware of every school bus crash however. The site shows what they are proud of which good bad or indifferent is their history. Every organization could be "accused" of embellishing the truth a little too.....but then again everybody knows the US Marines are the best!!!


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2006)

USMCTrooper said:


> For the record, the RMV did not investigate every fatal crash.


I didn't say they investigated every fatal, I said they had to be notified of every fatal, which they did. They made their fatal team available to anyone who requested it, and many did, since, as I said, they were very good at what they did. We have and continue to investigate our own fatals.


----------



## jasonbr (Feb 9, 2006)

jasonbr said:


> yea, i don't see what's funny either. Just some MSP proud of what they did/are still doing. why don't you guys drop 'em a line and tell 'em how silly you think they are........ yea, i didn't think so.


i'd like to recant what i said- i didn't mean it to be that antagonistic.... it's just that most of those guys must be retired with full careers that they should be more than proud of. They're the ones that helped pioneer the MSP and made it what it is today.


----------



## BrickCop (Dec 23, 2004)

I got a kick out of the theme from SWAT as I perused one of the pages.


----------

